# track



## firefossil (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi Gang, I finally got my road bed answered. Crusher fines here in So. Calif. are number 5 rock, which is available at most roofing supply businesses. I mix this with decomposed granite in a three to one mix. Packs in real good. Now, my question: pros and cons between nickel silver and stainless steel track? Thanks for the help.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't use either as I am all battery powered. However, it would seem to me that the best choice would be stainless steel. It is the most benign of all the track materials. I believe that nickel-silver will oxidize some outside, while most people have phenomenal luck with the stainless steel. Hopefully some of the track powered members of the forum will share their experiences.

Ed


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I use SS for the strength, non fenced property on a migration path... 
 As a bonus I get easy to clean and a non yellow, too clean looking track! Sides need painting...someday. 
If I could get away with it, I'd use NS, the oxidation is conductive, just for the price difference. 
Having said that, it's easier to replace wheels as they wear out than the track. I also think the SS has better traction, but never compared it. 
I've had good luck with the srcews for electrical continuity, a mere 5 years in a mostly dry and quick to drain environment. 

So big engines or small? High speed or slow to medium? 
Track power or battery? Or Live Steam? 
The more you let us know the more people can help. 

John


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

You can't beat SS track for track power. It can sit for six months. give it a quick dirt wipe off and you're ready to run. I don't know anyone who is anyone using NS track outdoors. 

-Brian


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

NS track is plated. 
I figured it wouldn't take long for the plating to wear off. 
So I passed, even though there were some good closeout deals. 
Ralph


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ralph Berg on 21 Nov 2009 07:54 PM 
NS track is plated. 
I figured it wouldn't take long for the plating to wear off. 
So I passed, even though there were some good closeout deals. 
Ralph 

I am not so sure that is true. I have Nickel Silver track from Llagas Creek and it certainly does not appear to be plated... I believe it is solid.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ralph Berg on 21 Nov 2009 07:54 PM 
NS track is plated. 
I figured it wouldn't take long for the plating to wear off. 
So I passed, even though there were some good closeout deals. 
Ralph 



Hey Ralph,

I think you are thinking of the LGB track that was Nickel plated brass track. I have seen large scale Nickel Silver track (Llagas Creek) but only used on indoor layouts.


-Brian


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

"Dr Rivet" uses nickel silver on his gigantic outdoor live steam layout. Apparently he runs it electrified as well, although I have not seen it. It's clearly wired for track power


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Posted By altterrain on 21 Nov 2009 10:40 PM 
Posted By Ralph Berg on 21 Nov 2009 07:54 PM 
NS track is plated. 
I figured it wouldn't take long for the plating to wear off. 
So I passed, even though there were some good closeout deals. 
Ralph 



Hey Ralph,

I think you are thinking of the LGB track that was Nickel plated brass track. I have seen large scale Nickel Silver track (Llagas Creek) but only used on indoor layouts.


-Brian 

I was. I didn't know anyone made NS track that wasn't plated.
If it's not plated, it must be plenty expensive.
Ralph


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

My five way switch was made with nickle and it was not all that expensive. It was only available in brass at the time and I sure did not want that. I have all SS track and have had great success with it. We shall see how this switch stands up out doors as it will be in the elements part of the time and at other times covered. Later JD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had NS track for fifteen years outside, it's doing fine. Code 250 SVRR.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

There is no silver in Nickle silver, used to be called German Silver.... it's used in costume jewelry.


----------

